# nautilia.gr Club > The nautilia.gr Club > Ευχές Εορτών >  Χριστούγεννιάτικες-Πρωτοχρονιάτικες Ευχές 2006 [Season's  Greetings]

## Maroulis Nikos

*Καλές Γιορτές και Ευτυχισμένο το Νέο Έτος.
Εύχομαι το 2006 να σας χαρίσει υγεία και ευτυχία σε εσάς και τις οικογενειές σας .*


Νίκος  :wink:

----------


## nicky

ΚΑΛΑ ΧΡΙΣΤΟΥΓΕΝΝΑ & ΕΥΤΥΧΙΣΜΕΝΟ ΤΟ 2006.
ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ & ΚΑΛΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ.
ΚΑΘΕ ΜΑΣ / ΣΑΣ  ΟΝΕΙΡΟ - ΕΠΙΘΥΜΙΑ, ΕΥΧΗ ΜΟΥ Ο ΑΗ-ΒΑΣΙΛΗΣ ΝΑ ΕΚΠΛΗΡΩΣΕΙ....[/b]

----------


## efouskayak

Χρόνια Πολλά με υγεία και ζεστασιά στις καρδιές όλων μακάρι όλοι να ανταλάξουμε φέτος το ίδιο δώρο, αγάπη στους γύρω μας.

Καλά ταξίδια στους ξενιτεμένους μας ναυτικούς, καλές θάλασσες και καλή επιστροφή στις οικογένειες τους.  :!:

----------


## nicky

Το πενηντάρικο (Μια ανθισμένη χριστουγεννιάτικη ιστορία)

   Ο μικρός Γιαννάκης κρύωνε έτσι όπως καθόταν μέσα στο χιόνι στην αυλή του σπιτιού του.  Ο Γιαννάκης δεν φορούσε ζεστές μπότες – ούτε του άρεσαν αλλά ούτε και είχε μπότες να φορέσει.  Τα λεπτά πάνινα αθλητικά του παπούτσια είχαν μερικές τρύπες και δεν κατάφερναν να κρατούν το κρύο μακριά από τα ποδαράκια του.  Ο Γιαννάκης βρισκόταν στην ίδια θέση εδώ και περίπου μία ώρα κι όσο σκληρά κι αν προσπαθούσε, δεν κατάφερνε να βρει καμία καλή ιδέα για το τι δώρο να κάνει στη μητέρα του για τα Χριστούγεννα.  Κούνησε το κεφάλι του με απογοήτευση καθώς κατέληξε και πάλι στο ίδιο συμπέρασμα:  «τι παιδεύομαι;  Έτσι κι αλλιώς, ακόμα κι αν μου έρθει μία καλή ιδέα, δεν έχω καθόλου χρήματα».
   Από τότε που πέθανε ο πατέρας του πριν από τρία χρόνια, η πενταμελής οικογένεια δυσκολευόταν πολύ να τα φέρει βόλτα.  Δεν ήταν επειδή η μητέρα του δεν προσπαθούσε αρκετά ή δεν ενδιαφερόταν αλλά ποτέ δεν φαινόταν να υπάρχουν αρκετά χρήματα.  Δούλευε βραδινές βάρδιες στο νοσοκομείο της περιοχής αλλά ο μικρός της μισθός δεν μπορούσε να καλύψει τίποτα παραπάνω.  Όμως όλα όσα τους έλειπαν σε χρήματα και υλικά αγαθά, περίσσευαν σε αποθέματα αγάπης και ενότητας στην οικογένεια.  Ο Γιαννάκης είχε δύο μεγαλύτερες και μία μικρότερη αδελφή, οι οποίες φρόντιζαν το νοικοκυριό όσο έλειπε η μητέρα τους.  Και οι τρεις αδελφές του είχαν ήδη φτιάξει πανέμορφα δώρα για τη μητέρα τους.  Δεν ήταν δίκαιο.  Ήταν ήδη Παραμονή των Χριστουγέννων και αυτός δεν είχε τίποτα να της χαρίσει.
   Σκουπίζοντας το δάκρυ που κατηφόρισε από τα ματάκια του, ο Γιαννάκης έδωσε μία γερή κλωτσιά στο χιόνι κι άρχισε να περπατάει προς το δρόμο με τα καταστήματα.  Δεν ήταν εύκολο για μία πενταμελή οικογένεια να τα βγάζει πέρα χωρίς πατέρα, ειδικά όταν αυτός ο ίδιος χρειαζόταν έναν άνδρα για να μιλήσει.  Ο Γιαννάκης περπατούσε από κατάστημα σε κατάστημα κοιτάζοντας μία μία τις στολισμένες βιτρίνες.  Όλα ήταν τόσο όμορφα αλλά και τόσο απρόσιτα για εκείνον.
   Είχε αρχίσει να σκοτεινιάζει και χωρίς να πολυθέλει ο Γιαννάκης ξεκίνησε για το σπίτι.   Ξαφνικά τα μάτια του έπεσαν σε μία αντανάκλαση του ήλιου που έδυε πάνω σε κάτι που γυάλιζε στην άκρη του δρόμου.  Έσκυψε και ανακάλυψε ένα γυαλιστερό πενηντάρικο.  Κανείς δεν είχε νιώσει ποτέ τόσο πλούσιος όσο ένιωσε ο Γιαννάκης εκείνη τη στιγμή.  Κρατώντας σφιχτά τον θησαυρό του ένιωσε τόσο ευτυχισμένος που μπήκε μέσα στο πρώτο κατάστημα που είδε.
   Ο ενθουσιασμός του όμως ξεθώριασε γρήγορα όταν ο πωλητής του είπε ότι δεν μπορούσε να αγοράσει απολύτως τίποτα με μόνο ένα πενηντάρικο.   Βγαίνοντας από το κατάστημα, είδε απέναντι ένα ανθοπωλείο και μπήκε μέσα να περιμένει στην ουρά.  Όταν ο καταστηματάρχης τον ρώτησε πώς θα μπορούσε να τον εξυπηρετήσει, ο Γιαννάκης του έδειξε το πενηντάρικο και τον ρώτησε αν μπορούσε να αγοράσει ένα λουλούδι για να το δωρίσει στη μητέρα του για τα Χριστούγεννα.  Ο ανθοπώλης κοίταξε το Γιαννάκη και το πενηντάρικο που κρατούσε στο χέρι του.  Μετά, ακούμπησε τον ώμο του Γιαννάκη και του είπε «Περίμενε εδώ και θα δω τι μπορώ να κάνω για σένα».  Όσο ο Γιαννάκης περίμενε κοίταζε γύρω του τα όμορφα λουλούδια και αν και ήταν αγόρι, μπορούσε να καταλάβει γιατί οι μαμάδες και τα κορίτσια λατρεύουν τα λουλούδια.
   Ο ήχος της πόρτας που έκλεινε καθώς έφευγε και ο τελευταίος πελάτης, επανέφερε τον Γιαννάκη στην πραγματικότητα.  Μόνος του πια μέσα στο κατάστημα, ο Γιαννάκης άρχισε να νιώθει μόνος και φοβισμένος.
   Ξαφνικά εμφανίστηκε ο ανθοπώλης που προχώρησε προς το ταμείο.  Ακούμπησε πάνω στον πάγκο, μπροστά στα έκθαμβα μάτια του Γιαννάκη, 12 μακριά κατακόκκινα τριαντάφυλλα με πρασινάδες και λευκά μικροσκοπικά λουλουδάκια, δεμένα με μία ασημένια κορδέλα και ένα μεγάλο φιόγκο.  Η καρδιά του Γιαννάκη σφίχτηκε όταν είδε τον ανθοπώλη να τα παίρνει και να τα βάζει σε ένα μεγάλο άσπρο κουτί.  «Αυτό κοστίζει 50 δραχμές νεαρέ μου» είπε ο ανθοπώλης κι άπλωσε το χέρι του για να πάρει το πενηντάρικο.
   Με αργές κινήσεις ο Γιαννάκης σήκωσε το χέρι του για να δώσει στον ανθοπώλη το πενηντάρικο.  Μα μπορούσε αυτό να συμβαίνει στα αλήθεια;  Κανείς άλλος δεν του έδινε τίποτα για μόνο πενήντα δραχμές! 
   Βλέποντας τον μικρούλη διστακτικό, ο ανθοπώλης είπε «Έτυχε σήμερα να έχω κάποια προσφορά με 50 δραχμές για δώδεκα τριαντάφυλλα.  Θα τα ήθελες;»  Αυτή τη φορά ο Γιαννάκης δεν δίστασε και όταν ο ανθοπώλης ακούμπησε το άσπρο κουτί στα χέρια του, πίστεψε ότι ήταν αλήθεια.  Βγαίνοντας από την πόρτα που ο ανθοπώλης του κρατούσε ανοιχτή, τον άκουσε να λέει «Χαρούμενα Χριστούγεννα, μικρέ».
  Καθώς ο ανθοπώλης έκλεισε την πόρτα και γύρισε στον πάγκο του, εμφανίστηκε η γυναίκα του.  «Με ποιόν μιλούσες τόση ώρα; Και πού είναι τα τριαντάφυλλα  που ετοίμαζες;»
   Κοιτάζοντας έξω από το παράθυρο και σκουπίζοντας κρυφά τα δάκρυα που είχαν αρχίσει να κυλούν από τα μάτια του, ο ανθοπώλης της απάντησε «Το πρωί μου συνέβη κάτι πολύ παράξενο.  Καθώς ετοιμαζόμουν να ανοίξω το κατάστημα νόμισα ότι άκουσα μία φωνή να μου λέει να κρατήσω δώδεκα από τα καλύτερα τριαντάφυλλά μου για ένα πολύ ειδικό δώρο.  Εκείνη τη στιγμή πίστεψα ότι τρελάθηκα αλλά έτσι κι αλλιώς τα κράτησα στην άκρη».  Τώρα, πριν από λίγα μόλις λεπτά, μπήκε στο ανθοπωλείο ένα μικρό αγοράκι που ήθελε να αγοράσει ένα Χριστουγεννιάτικο δώρο για τη μητέρα του με μόλις ένα πενηντάρικο.
  «Όταν κοίταξα αυτό το παιδάκι, είδα τον εαυτό μου, όπως ήμουν πριν από πολλά χρόνια.  Ήμουν κι εγώ ένα φτωχό αγόρι και δεν είχα τίποτα για να αγοράσω Χριστουγεννιάτικο δώρο στη δική μου μητέρα.  Ένας άνδρας με γενειάδα, που δεν τον είχα ξαναδεί ποτέ, με σταμάτησε στο δρόμο και μου είπε ότι ήθελε να μου δώσει ένα χιλιάρικο.  «Όταν είδα αυτό το μικρό αγόρι απόψε, ήξερα ποια ήταν αυτή η φωνή που άκουσα και έτσι του έδωσα δώδεκα από τα καλύτερα τριαντάφυλλά μου».
   Ο ανθοπώλης και η γυναίκα του αγκαλιάστηκαν σφιχτά κι έτσι αγκαλιασμένοι βγήκαν στον παγωμένο χειμωνιάτικο αέρα . . . οι καρδιές τους όμως ήταν τόσο ζεστές που δεν ένιωθαν καθόλου το κρύο. 
   Μακάρι αυτή η ιστορία να ξυπνήσει το πνεύμα των Χριστουγέννων και σε σας και να κάνετε κι εσείς τέτοιες πράξεις καλοσύνης.   

   Να έχετε Χαρούμενες και Ειρηνικές Γιορτές!

----------


## efouskayak

Πολύ ωραία και συγκινητική η ιστορία Nicky μακάρι λοιπόν να είναι οι καρδιές μας ζεστές και ανοιχτές σε όλους όσους έχουν ανάγκη τα Χριστούγεννα αλλα και όλο το χρόνο  :!:

----------


## nicky

> Πολύ ωραία και συγκινητική η ιστορία Nicky μακάρι λοιπόν να είναι οι καρδιές μας ζεστές και ανοιχτές σε όλους όσους έχουν ανάγκη τα Χριστούγεννα αλλα και όλο το χρόνο  :!:


Νά'σαι καλά efouskayak...Καλά σου Χριστούγεννα και ότι επιθυμείς....

----------


## Olive

Καλά Χριστούγεννα , καλές γιορτές σε όλους και όλες!!!Εύχομαι σε όλες τις οικογένειες των ναυτικών να περάσουν μαζί αυτές τις άγιες μέρες...αυτό και αν θα ήταν θαύμα!!! 8)

----------


## Morgan

Χρόνια πολλά σε όλους με υγεία και ηρεμία!

----------


## Marabou

Χρόνια πολλά και καλά σε όλη την παρέα του Naytilia 

Υγεία και καλές θάλασσες εύχομαι σε όλους

----------


## xara

*ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΟΛΕΣ, ΜΕΛΗ ΚΑΙ ΕΠΙΣΚΕΠΤΕΣ, ΤΟΥ naytilia.gr, ΕΥΧΕΣ ΓΙΑ* *ΚΑΛΑ ΧΡΙΣΤΟΥΓΕΝΝΑ* *ΚΑΙ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΗ, ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑΤΙΚΗ ΚΑΙ ΟΙΚΟΓΕΝΕΙΑΚΗ ΕΥΤΥΧΙΑ.*

----------


## Michael

Καλά Χριστούγενα σε όλους μας και να θυμηθούμε οι στεριανοί να κάνουμε και μια προσευχή υπέρ πλεόντων. 
 Στις οικογένειες των ναυτικών μας κάλες γιορτές και κουράγιο. Τα Χριστούγενα εξάλλου είναι κυρίως στις καρδιές και στις σχέσεις που τις ενώνουν. Και καμιά φορά, όταν υπάρχει αγάπη, ο πόνος και η βάσσανος του νόστου και της προσμονής της αντάμωσης είναι αυτά τα ίδια που κάμουν πιότερο δυνατές και κατανυκτικές τις σχέσεις...

----------


## lamainmusain

Χρονια πολλα και απο εμενα  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  με το καλο να μας ερθει το νεο ετος γεματο δυναμη υγεια και ειρηνη  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  καλη δυναμη και καλη συνεχεια σε ολους μας  :wink:  :wink:

----------


## seahonnor

Τις καλλιτερρες  ευχες  σε ολους  τους απομαχους  και εν ενεργεια 

συναδελφους. Με  υγεια και ευτυχια  το  2006.






" Ειναι  παραξενα  της  Ιντιας  τα  φαναρια,  και   δεν  τα βλεπεις

  καθως  λενε  με  το  πρωτο"


[/b]

----------


## mangos

εύχομαι σε όλους να έχουν μια καλή χρονιά, δημιουργική, με υγεία και ευτυχία.

----------


## efouskayak

Καλή χρονιά Mangos με υγεία και αισιοδοξία να είσαι καλά.   :Smile:

----------


## nicky

ΚΑΛΗ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ. ΕΥΤΥΧΙΣΜΕΝΟ ΤΟ 2006, ΜΕ ΥΓΕΙΑ, ΔΗΜΙΟΥΡΓΙΚΟΤΗΤΑ, ΚΑΙ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΗ ΕΥΤΥΧΙΑ....
ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ!!!!!

----------


## efouskayak

_Καλή χρονιάααααααααα χρονια πολλαααααααααααα χαρούμενη χρυσή ΠΡΩΤΟΧΡΟΝΙΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ_ *

********************2006**************************

----------


## triad

> εύχομαι σε όλους να έχουν μια καλή χρονιά, δημιουργική, με υγεία και ευτυχία.


ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ, ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ Η ΝΕΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΦΕΡΕΙ Ο,ΤΙ ΕΠΙΘΥΜΕΙΣ.ΠΑΝΩ ΑΠΟ ΟΛΑ ΥΓΕΙΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΜΑΣ. 
ΥΓ:Κ ΝΑ ΣΕ ΒΛΕΠΟΥΜΕ ΠΙΟ ΣΥΧΝΑ ΕΔΩ, Ε! :wink:

----------

